

How to rank 2nd + 3rd in a keyword (Wenyard) in 3 days with Google+ posts - szabgab
http://www.michaelqtodd.com/googleplus-search-wenyard

======
strict9
Rank 2nd or 3rd when logged in G+ and seeing your own post, it doesn't
register otherwise.

Another SEO and social expert moron. Nothing to see here, move along.

